# Dota 2 Keys



## enta2k (5. Januar 2013)

Hey Leute, habe 8 Dota 2 Keys und bevor Sie nutzlos rumliegen, verschenke ich die.

Gebt mir einfach eure steam id, spielernamen, accountnamen oder mail an und ich schick 
euch einen.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2013)

Sehr nett, ich hoffe, dass genug Interessenten sich melden


----------



## Stratos174 (8. Januar 2013)

Hallo enta2k,
ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn du mir einen deiner Keys schenken könntest.
Meine email-Adresse ist Stratos174@gmx.de

mfg Stratos


----------



## GoldenEye96 (8. Januar 2013)

Hey enta2k 
Ich würde mich über einen Key, sofern noch vorhanden, sehr freuen 
Meine mail ist: goldeneye7876@gmail.com
Wir können dann ja auch mal zusammen spielen 
schick mir deinen Steam Namen dann einfach per email 

Gruß GoldenEye


----------



## myTrip (8. Januar 2013)

Könntest du mir bitte auch so einen key geben? mail: im218@freenet.de oder steam acc: zul_amani

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## reducation (8. Januar 2013)

Wär echt super von dir wenn du mir auch einen Key geben könntest  adde mich einfach unter steam id : flaty

mfg red


----------



## kermit4fun (8. Januar 2013)

Sofern noch ein Key vorhanden ist, würde ich mich über einen freuen.  E-Mail: kermit4fun@gmail.com

Danke.


----------



## Gawajn (8. Januar 2013)

Falls du noch ein Key zu veschenken hast, wäre ich sehr dankbar darüber. 

Meine Email Adresse:  gawajn@aol.com

Mfg Gawajn


----------



## vanitza (8. Januar 2013)

*key*

Wenn jemand noch einen Key rumliegen hat  : steam id : vaniii123


----------



## Jojo42855 (10. Januar 2013)

Hätte gern auch noch einen  Steam-ID: kasachenjojo


----------



## Brokensword (20. Januar 2013)

hätt noch keys.
einfach bei mir melden.

vielleicht, kann man sich ja mal auf ne runde treffen, hab aber momentan null erfahrung mit dem game


----------



## Mourning-Blade (21. Januar 2013)

Hi, würde mich auch über einen Key freuen, Steam ID ist : astarus

Irgendwie hat jeder Keys, nur ich bekomm nie einen, und kaufen weiß ich nicht, ob mir das überhaupt gefällt..Hab in dem Genre nur Erfahrung mit Demigod, das war ganz cool.


----------



## mwloki (22. Januar 2013)

ich hab auch noch 14 Keys über, wenn jemand einen möchte, führt den Thread weiter


----------



## Rockabillyfan (22. Januar 2013)

Habe auch noch paar Zugänge zum Giften gegen.....einfach mal was zum Tausch anbieten per PN


----------



## Latenerd (23. Januar 2013)

Habe ebenfalls 13 Keys. Wer nicht alleine Spielen will schaut hier vorbei (KEINE Gilde/Clan).


----------



## oLaZ (23. Januar 2013)

Ich hätt auch gern einen Key mit dem man auch spielen kann.
Hab nur eine Zuschauer Version bisher. Steam ID:    STEAM_0:1:3954793


----------



## yelele (24. Januar 2013)

*dota 2 key bitte*

HI krieg ich auch einen Key ? Meine steam ID ist yelele. meine e-mail adresse ist fode.yelele@gmail.com . Danke im vorauss


----------



## yelele (24. Januar 2013)

Du koentest sonst auch League of Legends spielen ist eigentlich das beste in dem dreh finde ich (ich habe dota allerdings noch nicht ausprobiert .


----------



## Tripple (25. Januar 2013)

Hey,
Kann ich auch einen Dota 2 Key geschenkt bekommen?
Wäre super toll, weil ich schon ein League of Legends und Dota fan bin.

steam: xtripple
email: MiladRah@web.de

danke schon im vorraus


----------



## oOJayOo (25. Januar 2013)

Grüß Euch!

Würde mich ebenfalls über einen key freuen, um das Spiel mal aus erster Hand anzutesten und zu erfahren, woher LoL seine Inspiration geholt hat!

Danke!

steam:o0jay0o1
email: sheogradt@A1.net


----------



## Brokensword (25. Januar 2013)

wer noch kein hat, pm mit steamnamen an mich


----------



## droid1801 (25. Januar 2013)

Nabend

Würde mich ebenfalls über einen key freuen

Danke!

steam: droid1801
email: ray-marc@web.de


----------



## yelele (25. Januar 2013)

Danke man PiranHa, hast du noch einen key fuer meinen freund uebrig ?
seine steam id ist matsch95 und seine email adresse matsch95@hotmail.de
waere sehr nett danke.


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (25. Januar 2013)

hab euch beiden mal einen geschickt hab auch mehr als ich brauchen kann


----------



## ownCrown (26. Januar 2013)

Hallo 
Wenn wer noch einen Dota2 Key hätte und mir ihn geben würde wär ich sehr dankbar.

Steam ID: owncrown
E-Mail: own.crown@gmail.com

Schonmal Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## SgtGoof (26. Januar 2013)

*Key*

Halli Hallo  
Ich würde mir gerne mal DOTA 2 aus erster Hand ansehen, da mir die LoL-Community die zum größten Teils nur aus Flamern und Trolls besteht, doch recht auf die Nerven geht.
Also falls jemand noch einen Key entbehren könnte wäre das super nett. 
Steam: sgtgoof
E-Mail: einefahne@web.de


----------



## Onlinestate (26. Januar 2013)

die zwei über mir sollten jetzt auch eine einladung haben


----------



## Beartok (26. Januar 2013)

Ich würde mich auch tierisch über einen DOTA 2 key freuen 

e-mail: beartok@me.com 
Steam Name: Beartok


Gruß
Bear


----------



## yelele (26. Januar 2013)

Danke leute ist echt nett von euch


----------



## SgtGoof (26. Januar 2013)

Supi dankeschön  
Schönen Tag noch an alle und eine glückliche Key-Jagd


----------



## Schorl3 (26. Januar 2013)

*Key*

Ich hätte auch extreme gerne einen key 
heise bei steam: Shadow
E-mail: simonriebsamen@web.de


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (26. Januar 2013)

hab euch beiden mal ein key geschickt


----------



## oOJayOo (26. Januar 2013)

Hab vergessen zu erwähnen meinen Account Namen zu ,,erklären":

o0jay0o1  : kleines o, Null, jay, Null, kleines o, 1

Das erklärt vielleicht auch, wieso ich eventuell keinen erhalten habe! 

Meine Steam ID lautet: STEAM_0:1:51616301
mail: sheogradt@A1.net

Würde mich wie gesagt riesig freuen, da ich derzeit nur den Spectator Client habe,

Danke


----------



## Crywai (27. Januar 2013)

Hey ich würde mich auch sehr über einen Key freuen.
Mein Acc-Name: berkan2
mail: justinfalkner@aol.com
Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## Sniyze (27. Januar 2013)

Hey, ich würde mich ebenfalls sehr über einen Dota 2 Key freuen 
e-mail: moser.sven@gmx.de
Steam-Name: Sniyze

Schon mal Danke


----------



## Crywai (27. Januar 2013)

Diesen Beitrag bitte löschen - falscher post. Danke!


----------



## Onlinestate (27. Januar 2013)

Ich hab den letzten drei das auch noch mal per Mail geschickt.


----------



## Latenerd (28. Januar 2013)

Haben noch ZIG Keys zu vergeben. Folgt der Sig und fragt bei uns nach. Dort findet ihr auch Leute zu daddeln. Natürlich ganz unverbindlich und nicht irgendwie mit Clanbewerbung etc.


----------



## 1warmup1 (28. Januar 2013)

Hey, wäre nett wenn mir auch jemmand einen geben könnte 

E-mail: schick_max@t-online.de
Steam: ArGrOo


----------



## Spieler-Eins (28. Januar 2013)

Wer noch nen Key hat meine 
Steam ID: special_k_c 
email: assassins.hero@gmail.com
Danke schonmal


----------



## michi001 (29. Januar 2013)

*michi001*

kann ich auch nen key pls pls
michael-wimbauer@gmx.at

thx


----------



## Worrel (30. Januar 2013)

Ich hätte auch gern einen Key:
spamzup@gmx.de	Danke im Voraus


----------



## chbdiablo (30. Januar 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch gern einen Key:
> spamzup@gmx.de	Danke im Voraus



Sie haben Post


----------



## Worrel (30. Januar 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Sie haben Post


 
Blabla, äh ... danke


----------



## chbdiablo (30. Januar 2013)

Wer nicht warten kann: Dota 2 Gifts dürfen jetzt über den Steam Market verkauft werden und werden für 0,02€ angeboten


----------



## Miniottla (3. Februar 2013)

hiho,
ich hätte gerne auch einen Dota 2 Key  
Email Adresse ist: Donikklott@web.de 

Mfg Miniottla


----------



## enta (7. Februar 2013)

Oh weia, habe nur auf die nachrichten geachtet und garnichtmehr in den thread geschaut, wer noch braucht, heute sind wieder keys eingetrudelt, sagt bescheid.
Am besten mail, is das einfachste.


----------



## Worrel (20. Februar 2013)

Es sind noch Keys da, falls noch wer einen braucht.


----------



## yelele (2. März 2013)

*Ich habe auch noch 10 keys*

Ich haette auch noch 10 DOTA2 Keys fals jemand noch welche haben moechte. Wer eine will kann mich einfach auf steam. Meine steam id ist die gleiche wie hier  : Yelele.


----------



## XTheLimiter (8. April 2013)

*Key*

Ich hätte gerne auch noch so einen Key  
E-Mail: dixipisser@googlemail.com
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Worrel (9. April 2013)

You've got mail (and a key)


----------

